# Excessive Shedding??



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Right so the story goes my boy Hachi over the last couple of days seams to be shedding more than normal...

Now shedding is not something that bothers me but this is like something I have never seen before.

He already has a really thick coat and sheds a good bit but he gets brushed everyday..was usually around one brush full and that was about it but now it is maybe 5/6 a day!!!

However now if you rub him there seams be bunches of hair coming out in my hand...now the weather here has got slighter warmer over the last few days so I think it could be this but would still like some advice to see would it be best to bring him to the vets or am I worrying over nothing??

Nothing else strange happening with him his food has not been changed recently and there is plenty of meats and fish in the food that he is now getting as I know sometimes the food can be reason for shedding but none of my other dogs shed like this.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...thank you.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha's been doing this for a little while, and my mom (who owned a GSD before) says this is called blowing their coat. I guess it stops after a while. I know that Sasha's started in her back legs and has been working itself forward. Her back legs you can no longer pull out clumps of hair, and the hair is shinier and not as bushy there as before.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add. We got a defurminator to help with the shedding. I don't know if you have one, but it would be something to look into. It works really well. We use it on her once a week, and then just do a daily brushing with a regular brush.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey thanks for that was getting a bit worried there.

I'm go see if I can buy a defurminator today to see does this help!!

Thank you


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, it sounds like Hachi is blowing his coat. This used to happen about twice a year with Rex. We went through it a couple of months ago with Ridley - fortunately when it's over, the shedding isn't too bad for a while. The loose clumps of hair are a dead give away . . . when those start showing up we get serious about daily brushing.

Careful with the Furminator - you can overdo it with them. I use a rake and a slicker brush. I have a Furminator and use it a little when the coat is blowing but I've read that if you use it too much you can overthin the coat. The rake actually does a better job for us anyway.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I might try using the rake aswell as I only have a regular brush which works for for my other dogs, but Hachis coat is alot different to my others.

Never had a dog that blew his coat before so tis definately a new experience, all part of the gsd experience


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It is Spring shedding season. Mine is shedding too and she hardly sheds all year.


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a long coat who just seems to hold on to her fur until the last second. She's late shedding (hasn't started yet) but when it starts it will be over in a week.

Don


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh i look forward to just the normal shedding in another few days so, I was so worried something was wrong! Thanks for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## DoubleDog (Apr 6, 2015)

I was wondering if you brush them well that day how long before they start shedding again? 
I ask because my parents have dogs but they don't want shedding and I like visiting them. I was wondering of I brushed right befor I left if it wouldn't shed very much in that period of time. Just long enough for a play date?


----------

